# An established pumper but having issues ...



## Scrumpyjack65 (Mar 14, 2017)

HI All, Im an established pumper as the title says, been on the pump for 7 / 8 years so think I know all its nooks and crannies apart from what happened yesterday.
I put a new cannula and reservoir in, the CGM sensor had already been in 2 days so no need to change that thankfully and did all the usual stuff.  I tested before I went to work, it was 11.2, much higher than normal but didnt think more about it as I may have had a low in the night I was unaware of, hey ho.
I started the training course I was due to deliver, tested again and it was 17, slightly strange I felt, I had some carbs for breakfast which I had given a dose for, and dosed for the high and carried on.  Bad move it seems .... then get an alert that the insulin dose isnt delivery, so at the end of the course, changed everything and gave a temporary basal of 130%, still no joy ..... Woke this am with a BG of 17.4 .... errr, what am I doing wrong?  Any help appreciated as not sure what to do next despite my many years of pumping ....


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't know the answer, but I've been getting the opposite problem in the last week, with lows for no apparent reason. I do find that my need for insulin changes suddenly - it keeps me on my toes


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 14, 2017)

Scrumpyjack65 said:


> I started the training course I was due to deliver, tested again and it was 17, slightly strange I felt, I had some carbs for breakfast which I had given a dose for, and dosed for the high and carried on.  Bad move it seems .... *then get an alert that the insulin dose isnt delivery*, so at the end of the course, changed everything and gave a temporary basal of 130%, still no joy ..... Woke this am with a BG of 17.4 .... errr, what am I doing wrong?  Any help appreciated as not sure what to do next despite my many years of pumping ....



Do you use the MM640G by any chance?

Was that alert that the bolus had not been delivered because of a blockage? Or that the insulin hadn't been delivered? I find with my MM640G it it very easy to not deliver a correction bolus for levels over 14 because of the additional alert about high levels. The sequence goes:
BG test - result over 14.
Pump alerts to warn of possibility of ketones. Clear: Down arrow, then OK button.
Bolus wizard to calculate bolus.
Click OK.
*Another* ketone warning, requiring *another *down arrow/OK button combo to clear.
Then you can click the *final* OK to deliver the bolus.

If you don't click the final OK, it just hangs on the confirm screen and then eventually times out with a warning chime/screen.

It's all very well if you are paying attention to the text on the screens, but if on auto-pilot it's all too easy to miss the final confirm.

It's the single worst part of the MM640G ux in my opinion.

If it wasn't that, then it looks like tyou had a cannula fail. Possibly two on the trot? Which is rare, but not impossible.

Only other thing I wonder about is whether you should try a fresh vial. Maybe the insulin in your current in-use vial has gone off?

Looks like you had a cannula fail


----------



## Scrumpyjack65 (Mar 15, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Do you use the MM640G by any chance?
> 
> Was that alert that the bolus had not been delivered because of a blockage? Or that the insulin hadn't been delivered? I find with my MM640G it it very easy to not deliver a correction bolus for levels over 14 because of the additional alert about high levels. The sequence goes:
> BG test - result over 14.
> ...



HI, thanks for your extensive message.  The 640G said that I had a blockage, so I removed everything apart from sensor and started again, but the same thing happened, and again .... very frustrating, thankfully my course had finished by then or I made sure it had shall we say.

Interestingly I never get the ketone message even when above 14, must check my settings perhaps ...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 15, 2017)

Scrumpyjack65 said:


> HI, thanks for your extensive message.  The 640G said that I had a blockage, so I removed everything apart from sensor and started again, but the same thing happened, and again .... very frustrating, thankfully my course had finished by then or I made sure it had shall we say.
> 
> Interestingly I never get the ketone message even when above 14, must check my settings perhaps ...



 Probably worth calling Medtronic so they can talk you through some troubleshooting checks. It may be that your pump has developed a fault and is too sensitive to pressure in tubing?

Or... it could be that you were just extremely unlucky and had several dud set-insertions on the trot.

I'd want to put my mind at rest though!


----------



## Michele (Mar 15, 2017)

did you change the batteries? this happened to me a couple of days ago and then a battery warning came up on the screen. Always worth asking the helpline though to be sure.


----------

